# New patient with workup



## KaylaRieken (Feb 22, 2018)

Is this considered new patient with work up or not? New patient comes to clinic for elevated psa. The doctor gives the options of moving on to an MRI of the prostate to determine if they are any lesions and if so then doing a biopsy or just move on to the biopsy. The patient chooses to do the MRI first. Does this count as New patient with work up? Or since the patient already has the dx of elevated psa that it would just be a new problem without work up.

(hope this makes sense)


----------



## Pam Brooks (Feb 22, 2018)

A new patient would equate to a new problem.  Workup is considered anything from lab, rad, or medicine (from a diagnostic perspective).  So you have a new problem with workup.  

It doesn't matter if the patient already had the diagnosis....if this provider has not seen the patient before, it's a new problem to the provider.  That's what the data piece of MDM is calculating.


----------



## KaylaRieken (Feb 22, 2018)

So would the example I gave be new problem with work up? 

I guess I just feel like doctor gave his options as to either do a mri of the prostate or do the biopsy? I am confusing myself on this.


----------



## Rajesh1 (Apr 6, 2018)

*New problem with work up*



KaylaRieken said:


> So would the example I gave be new problem with work up?
> 
> I guess I just feel like doctor gave his options as to either do a mri of the prostate or do the biopsy? I am confusing myself on this.




 yes those scenarios we can consider it as New problem with work up 
 Since Physician is planning for MRI for the presenting problem its a New problem with additional work up


----------



## coder21 (May 23, 2018)

*Work up*

If the patient is going to Surgery in 24 to 48 hours count for Additional work up?


----------



## thomas7331 (May 24, 2018)

coder21 said:


> If the patient is going to Surgery in 24 to 48 hours count for Additional work up?



That would depend on what the surgery is for.  Work-up is diagnostic, so if the surgery is a diagnostic procedure (e.g. biopsy or diagnostic endoscopy), that would be considered additional work-up.  If the diagnosis has already been made and the surgery is therapeutic to treat the problem (e.g. a fracture or hernia requiring surgery), that is not additional work-up.


----------

